# Dropbox And Alpha 3



## hashish.k (Oct 30, 2011)

As soon as I updated my cyanogen touchpad to alpha 3, I am not able to download files from dropbox. It gives me an error saying "cannot download filename. usb plugged in or no SD card inserted." But I am not connected to my computer. I did a second install over my alpha 2.1 again, but the problem persists. Anyone else with the same problem. And does any one know a fix for this?
I was able to download files from dropbox on alpha 2.1
Thanks


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tested on Alpha 3 on my touchpad and dropbox works for me.


----------



## Synical_99 (Sep 8, 2011)

Same here, I am able to download files via dropbox on Alpha 3.


----------



## hashish.k (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks for the replies. I was finally able to figure it out. I had too much stored on my touchpad. I deleted some clockwork mod backups and now everything back to normal.


----------



## dpeteual (Nov 26, 2011)

I have save problem. I have tried "fix permissions" and deleting most everything to free up memory. When I look at the file system, it says that I have plenty of memory available. I don't have much on the TB and still can't get updated Dropbox files.


----------

